# AHA Mead Day 2010



## vcasey (May 16, 2010)

*Mead Day is Saturday, August 7, 2010
*


This recipe is a basic traditional mead recipe to which you can add 
fruit to make Melomel-style mead. The basic recipe is followed by 5 
different fruit suggestions with the recommended quantities to add to 
the recipe. It is left entirely up to each meadmaker to decide which, if
any, fruit will be added to the mead.


*Traditional Mead with Fruit (a.k.a. Melomel)*


Makes 5 gallons (19 L).
O.G. =~1.126
F.G =~1.030-1.045


*Equipment Needed*
<ul>[*]5-gallon (19 L) stockpot[*]Spoon[*]Wort chiller[*]Thermometer[*]Hydrometer[*]Funnel with strainer[*]Glass carboy, or appropriate fermentation bucket[*]Bung with hole for fermentation lock, or lid with grommeted 
hole for fermentation lock[*]Fermentation lock[*]Sanitizer: Iodophor, or bleach, or StarSAN, or One-Step, etc.[/list]


*Ingredients*
<ul>[*]15 lb (6.8 kg) honey[*]4 tsp (20 g) yeast nutrient[*]1½ tsp (7.5 g) yeast energizer[*]½ tsp (2.5 g) Irish moss (or other clarifying agent)[*]2 packages of Wyeast 4184 Sweet Mead yeast, or White Labs 720 
Sweet Mead yeast, or your yeast of choice (If you would rather make 
a yeast starter, use one package of yeast in the yeast starter 
described in the *Procedure* below.)[*]3 gallons (11.3 L) pre-boiled and cooled water[/list]


*FruitAdditions*


If you are unsure of the affect fruit will have on your mead, 
remember to err on the lighter side since it is easy to add more fruit, 
but very hard to remove it once it is in the mead. The weighted mesh bag
in each of the fruit additions below can be accomplished by placing 
sterilized marbles in the bag with the fruit. I highly recommend the 
use of mesh bags for fruit additions, since it prevents fruit from being
picked up in the racking cane, and reduces the amount of mead lost in 
the fruit. It also makes your cleanup much easier.


The amount of fruit used should be balanced against how dry or sweet 
you would like your mead to end up. For dry mead, use less fruit. Be 
aware that fruit additions can also overpower a delicate honey.

*Cherries</span>*
– Using sweet cherries, you can add 7 to 10 pounds (3.2 to 4.5 kg) of 
pitted cherries directly or in a weighted, sterilized mesh bag to 
the secondary fermenter. Using sour cherries, add 6 to 9 pounds 
(2.7 to 4.1 kg) of pitted fruit. Sample your mead regularly 
to determine when to transfer off the cherries.
*Blueberries</span>*
– You can add 7 to 10 pounds (3.2 to 4.5 kg) of blueberries directly or
in a weighted, sterilized mesh bag to the secondary fermenter. 
Using fresh blueberries is great, but blueberry character in mead 
can be enhanced when the berries have been frozen and thawed before
adding to the must. Sample your mead regularly to determine when 
to transfer off the blueberries.
*Melons</span>*
– Because varieties of melon are distinctly different in strength of 
flavor and aroma, you may need to adjust the amount used in your 
mead. Use 6 to 9 pounds (2.7 to 4.1 kg) of cubed melon directly 
or in a weighted, sterilized mesh bag to the secondary. Sample your
mead regularly to determine if enough melon character is present, 
or if it is time to transfer off the fruit. If more melon character
is needed, you can add 1 pound (454 g) of fruit and continue to 
monitor the mead for the melon character you would like.
*Currants</span>*
– Add 5 to 7 pounds (2.3 to 3.2 kg) directly or in a weighted, 
sterilized mesh bag to the secondary. Using fresh currants is 
great, but the currant character in the mead is enhanced when the 
fruit has been frozen and thawed before adding to the must. Sample
your mead regularly to determine when to transfer off the 
currants. (Be careful; currants stain very easily.)
*Plums</span>*
– Use 7 to 9 pounds (3.2 to 4.1 g) of pitted and halved plums with the 
skin still on the fruit (for the tannins) added directly or in a 
weighted, sterilized mesh bag to the secondary. Using fresh plums 
is great, but plum character in the mead is enhanced when the plums
have been frozen and thawed before adding to the must. Sample 
your mead regularly to determine when to transfer off the plums.


*Procedure*


A couple of days before you make the mead, make a yeast starter. 
Sterilize a ½ gallon bottle (a.k.a. growler), an appropriate stopper 
with a hole, a funnel, and a fermentation lock. Boil 6 cups (1.42 L) of 
water with ¼ teaspoon (1.25 g) yeast energizer, ¼ teaspoon (1.25 g) 
yeast nutrient, and 1 tablespoon (15 g) light dry malt extract (LDME). 
Boil for 5 to 10 minutes. Remove from heat and add 1 cup (236 mL) honey.
Cool the mixture to room temperature and pour the solution into the 
sterilized bottle. Add the yeast, cap the bottle and shake the mixture 
vigorously for a minute or two. When aeration is complete, attach the 
stopper and the fermentation lock with liquid in it.


On the day you are making the mead, set the honey containers in a 
sink with hot water to soften the honey.


Clean and sanitize the funnel and strainer, carboy/bucket, stopper or
lid with hole, and fermentation lock.


Put the Irish moss in a cup with a small amount of water to hydrate 
it.


Boil 2 gallons (7.6 L) of water in the stockpot for 10 minutes (you 
can add your wort chiller, spoon, and thermometer during the boil to 
sterilize them). Turn off the heat and allow the water to cool to 
approximately 160 °F (71 °C). Stir in the honey, and then re-apply heat 
to get it to 160 °F (71 °C) again. Add 1 tsp (5 g) yeast nutrient and ½ 
tsp (2.5 g) hydrated Irish moss and hold at 160 °F (71 °C) for 20 
minutes.


After 20 minutes, use your wort chiller and/or a sink with cold ice 
water to quickly cool the must to ~65 to 70 °F (18 to 21 °C). When 
cooled, pour the must into the sanitized fermentation vessel (glass 
carboy or bucket). Add the pre-boiled and cooled water to the fermenter 
to bring the volume up to 5 gallons (19 L) and shake the fermenter to 
mix up the must. Take an original gravity reading with your hydrometer. 
If the must is 65 to 70 °F (18 to 21 °C), pitch the yeast and aerate 
well. Attach the fermentation lock and add liquid to the lock; cheap 
vodka works well, because it’s sterile and won’t taint the mead if it 
comes in contact with it.


*Yeast Nutrient Schedule (Optional)*


If you have 4 or 5 inches (10 or 13 cm) of space above the liquid in 
the fermenter, you can safely add yeast nutrients to the must per this 
schedule. If you have little room between the liquid and the top of the 
fermenter, you may want to place the fermenter in the bathtub before 
adding any nutrients (otherwise it can be somewhat messy).


After 24 hours, add 1 tsp (5 g) yeast nutrient and ½ tsp (2.5 g) 
yeast energizer. Use the sterilized end of your long spoon or a wine 
degasser to stir the must. Stir gently at first, and after a bit, stir 
enough to rouse the yeast, but not so vigorously as to cause bubbles.


After 48 hours, add 1 tsp (5 g) yeast nutrient and ½ tsp (2.5 g) 
yeast energizer. Stir the must gently and then enough to rouse the 
yeast, but not so vigorously as to cause bubbles.


After 72 hours, add 1 tsp (5 g) yeast nutrient and ½ tsp (2.5 g) 
yeast energizer. Stir the must gently and then enough to rouse the 
yeast, but not so vigorously as to cause bubbles.


*Fermentation*


Allow the mead to ferment for about 6 weeks. When the activity in the
fermentation lock has slowed to one bubble every 30 seconds or more or 
if the mead has clarified, take a specific gravity reading and transfer 
the mead to the secondary fermenter with your choice of the 5 fruit 
additions. We recommend using a bucket for the secondary with the fruit
addition. Be sure to monitor the fruit character of the mead 
periodically (weekly or monthly should be good enough). Feel free to 
adjust the fruit amounts to your own taste. When the mead has acquired 
enough fruit character, transfer the mead into another fermenter and 
allow it to bulk age for a few months. When the mead has cleared and 
airlock activity has slowed to about one bubble per minute, it is time 
to bottle. Take a specific gravity reading at this time.


*Bottling*


If the gravity reading is close to the expected reading 
(1.030-1.045), there will be a lot of residual sugar in the mead. If you
like how it tastes, you may want to use a stabilizer such as potassium 
sorbate to stop any further fermentation. To do this, add 2½ teaspoons 
(12.5 g) of potassium sorbate to the mead and gently stir it in. Wait a 
day or two before bottling the mead.


If you prefer not to use potassium sorbate, you can slow further 
fermentation by refrigerating the mead. Be aware that inadequately 
refrigerated sweet meads can become carbonated over time.


Be sure to celebrate Mead Day 2012 by opening a bottle of your 2011 
Mead Day Melomel!


Wassail!


----------



## vcasey (May 16, 2010)

I will be making 3 meads that day, rather ambitious I know but that's the game plan. Subject to change, but the only one I don't have the supplies for is the first one and I've got lots of time! So here is my list and I sure hope you all will join me in the fun.

1. A Black Mead (Black Currant Melomel) using either Tupelo or Orange Blossom honey. 5 gallons
2. A traditional mead using Tupelo Honey 1 gallon
3. A chocolate mead with either Ancho peppers (Tupelo Honey) or maple syrup (Wildflower Honey), I'll decide later but I may even make both. 3 gallons


Here is the link to all the past recipes for Mead Day which includes a link to this years http://wiki.americanhomebrewers.org/AHAMeadDay


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2010)

Well I have had a bunch of Honey just sitting in my wine room that I bought for making my blueberry melomel for almost 6 months now and havent made it yet for some reason so I guess that will be the day! Ooops, just looked at the date again and I think that I will get er done before then cause I have been procrastinating long enough!


----------



## vcasey (May 16, 2010)

What's a binch? 
What kind of honey? I've got a blueberry mel on my list for next year and plan on using blueberry honey.


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2010)

C'mon, you dont know what binch is?



I have 16 lbs of GoldenRod from a apiary in Penn. Do you have a good resource for Blueberry honey? Is it spun? Please post linky if you do have one as Id like some of that!


----------



## vcasey (May 16, 2010)

I have bought from Laney a couple of times and on my last order they sent a straw of blueberry honey. It mild and light, pretty good in fact so I maybe ordering from them. http://laneyhoney.com/catalog/default.php?osCsid=b02f1738ab346dd20c9f8bcb48acbaa5


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, bookmarked it and will try the Blueberry next time and maybe the Raspberry this year after bleeding though the summer to make some more Raspberry Mel. which just won me first place.


----------



## ArdenS (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for that info. I'd been referring to that site periodically. Sent the contact person an email last week asking about it. She admitted she forgot about it because of other brewing activities. I'm glad to see the recipe for this year.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 5, 2010)

Getting ready for Mead Day. Today I made the starters for a Black Mead, a Chocolate Maple Mead, and what I am calling a Fireside Warmer Mead. While I was putting those together I went ahead and made what will be a Traditional Dry Tupelo Mead and a Sweet Tupelo Mead. Here are the pics

The supplies - ready to become Mead!






Dry Mead






Sweet Mead 






The starters already bubbling


----------



## Wade E (Aug 5, 2010)

Those look great! Do you boil your honey? Ive heard so many pros and cons for this that I stand in the middle and just stray from it but dont knock it.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 5, 2010)

wade said:


> Those look great! Do you boil your honey? Ive heard so many pros and cons for this that I stand in the middle and just stray from it but dont knock it.



Boiling honey drives out the delicate aromas and flavors so no I never ever boil honey for meads. I also used my stick blender to blend the honey and water together and boy did that work great.
The best part right now is within an hour they were happily bubbling away.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 5, 2010)

I didnt thin k you did but it sorta looks like thats what your doing in the pics.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 5, 2010)

wade said:


> I didnt thin k you did but it sorta looks like thats what your doing in the pics.



Those 2 middle pics? They are small stainless steel fermenters I use for 1 gallon batches. They were already bubbling away within about an hour.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 7, 2010)

Happy Mead Day!! All were bubbling away within an hour of being mixed up. Honey total including Thursdays batch is 40 lbs. and counting, since I am feeding the 1 gallon batch of Sweet Tupelo.

Black Mead (Black Currant)






Fireside Warmer (chocolate &amp; ancho peppers) Will need to watch this one!






Chocolate Maple






All 3


----------



## vcasey (Aug 18, 2010)

All are racked to the secondary except for the Black Mead (It's moving along a bit slower). Except for some oak and spice adjustment these have been put to bed for time to do its thing. The 1 gallon batches will be bottled in 6 months, but the 3 gallon ones and the black mead will be staying put for the next 2 years.







Blackberry Mead for out Mead Day enjoyment.


----------



## fivebk (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!

BOB


----------



## vcasey (Oct 1, 2010)

Time to move the chocolate pepper off the peppers and onto the spices. Cloves (these actually smelled strong so I went light), allspice, cinnamon and 1 lb. of coco nibs (oh boy did these smell sooooooooo good). I'll start checking this in 3 weeks or so, its looking forward to some oak! And yes the stopper was off long enough for me to take the pic and make sure the mead was going to stay in the carboy. 






All others are clearing, just not in a good spot for pics.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 4, 2011)

Because Mead day 2011 is around the corner I decided to rack the ones from 2010. They have all been clearing and sitting on the fine lees since I last racked them at the end of August.





Black Mead (Black Currant) this has to be one of the best I've made. Used OBH honey and added some sweet orange peel.





Chocolate Maple Mead (right) still needs more time, I can taste the chocolate and smell the maple. 
Chocolate Pepper Mead (left) has been sitting on cocoa nips and the chocolate is really in your face and its pretty spicy as well. This one has not even started to clear.

I plan on trying to rack the tupelo meads Saturday and will try and post a pic.


----------



## paubin (Aug 4, 2011)

They look awesome V ! I am always amazed at your patience. Ether that or you have 100 or so carboys.....lol

Pete


----------



## vcasey (Aug 5, 2011)

paubin said:


> They look awesome V ! I am always amazed at your patience. Ether that or you have 100 or so carboys.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pete



Not really patient, kinda lazy and have read too many stories about folks tasting the mead or wine and thinking its bad. So in frustration they shove it in the back of a closet and forget about it until years later and find it has turned the corner and became something very special. Hubby's beer club has had several folks show up with a newly bottle of mead they had left in the carboy for 5 or more years and it was fantastic. 
So I let them sit and find other things to do, but unlike those other folks I do make sure the airlocks are kept clean and full. 
Oh and we have about 30 carboys including the kegs which make great vessels for storing.
BTW, I put that black mead in the very back so I can forget about it and let it mature properly.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 5, 2011)

Vcasey - those all look amazing and I love the stick blender idea. Thanks & happy mead day!


----------



## vcasey (Aug 6, 2011)

Brewgrrrl said:


> Vcasey - those all look amazing and I love the stick blender idea. Thanks &amp; happy mead day!



Thank you. The blender or stick blender works really well. That along with a starter and the air lock starts getting busy for me with in 2 hours.


----------



## paubin (Aug 7, 2011)

By the way, I always mention to ask you, where did you get those stainless steel fermenters you use for 1 gallon batches? 

Pete


----------



## vcasey (Aug 7, 2011)

paubin said:


> By the way, I always mention to ask you, where did you get those stainless steel fermenters you use for 1 gallon batches?
> 
> 
> 
> Pete



Local restaurant supply store


----------



## vcasey (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok so I am moving even slower then usual. Good news is it sure will not hurt these guys as more time is a good thing.







Sweet Tupelo Mead, Plucot Wine, Tupelo Mead

Pic is not showing up. I'll try again later or post it to my never used blog and link it to the pic.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 12, 2011)

Rename the pic and upload again, the "&" is causing the problem I am pretty sure.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike that worked.


----------



## paubin (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, those look nice! I love the color of the Tupelo. 

Pete


----------

